# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmi i fundit që keni parë?

## PINK

Filmi i fundit qe pashe ishte - Death Proof (2007) me Kurt Russell. Pershtypjet ? Hmm ca si i avasht si film . lol

mezi mbarova diskun e pare. Neser do shoh te dytin , u pa puna.

----------


## Jack Watson

*The Bucket List (2007*). Film shumë i bukur, kishte ca batuta që ngelshin n'men. Normal, kur bashkohen dy aktorë si Jack Nicholson dhe Morgan Freeman s'ka si të dalë filmi i dobët. 

Ua rekomandoj.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Nuk jam i sigurt ose
THE DARK KNIGHT

OSE
You Don'T Mess With The Zohan...-FILM FANTASTIK..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## FTN_2004

Pinko, si tu duk Deathgrind? Kam kohe qe du me e pa, po s'kam kohe :P

Ai tjetri, Planet Terror ishte "entertaining"

----------


## PINK

Se kam pa akoma Navy Boy  :perqeshje: 

Po kam pa " *Hannibal Rising* " . Horror movie, po jam proud of myself se e pashe deri ne fund  :perqeshje: 

Tregonte per jeten e Hannibal Lecter, femijerine . Si u be kanibal qe hante njerez . lol

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Apollyon

Wanted me zholine.

----------


## ABSOLUTE

*The Portrait of Dorian Gray*

nje verzion francezz, shume i smuet!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Hey PINK po e shikoj njehere kete Hannibal Rising me pelq shume filmat horror...

----------


## jul-linda

Wanted , film i bukur edhe pse shume skena ishin imitime nga filma te tjere dhe me dukej sikur e kisha pare me pare kete film ..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Wanted ishte film i bukur por mbaroi pa lidhje.Kush e punonte dhe krijoj tezgjahun?

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Hancock me Will Smith...Nje super HERO -__^*

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Une po pergatitem SHPIRTERISH MORALISHT se do shikoj filmin The House With The Laughing Windows..

Qe ne 1976 nje nga Horroret me te frikshem krijuar  ndonjehere/Mezi e gjeta me torrent./..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## rina_

Final destination 2....film teper interesant

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/yt-orR...tion_2_part_2/

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Shiko edhe 3 se eshte goxha interesat...

----------


## rina_

> Shiko edhe 3 se eshte goxha interesat...


ju flm ...se kam ndjekur ende..

----------


## ☆Angie☆

The hause bunny.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Sapo e mbarova

Por me i bukur dhe me terheqes 1998.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Dje mbasdite pash filmin
The HULK 2008

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Mbrem lash nam e zgjova shtepine nga gjume sepse qesha me lot me kete;

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## white_snake

Taken

se pash dot kur doli ne kinema, edhe para pak ditesh me ra ne dore nje kopjo private.

se di e keni pare apo jo, por mendoj se eshte filem i perkryer :buzeqeshje:

----------

